# iphone et icloud



## BelettePower (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai une question de novice. Je me suis faite voler mon Iphone 6 il est toujours localisable j'ai déposé ma plainte mais aucune nouvelle (quelle frustration quand on voit où il est...) Je comptais rappeler le commissariat pour en savoir un peu plus sur leurs réelles motivations à faire leur travail mais c'est une autre histoire. 
Sinon ma question à la base était simplement la suivante :
Si je clique sur le "mode perdu" est-ce que mes photos sur le cloud seront perdues ou je conserve quand même tout ? 
Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2017)

Tout ce qui est sur iCloud y reste. 
Le mode "perdu" verrouille l'iPhone, c'est tout.


----------



## BelettePower (11 Décembre 2017)

Ok merci à toi !


----------

